# 25 ish and Cycling in The Czech Republic?



## TGomez5 (Nov 29, 2016)

Just looking to see if there were any women out there around 25 that have or are about to start cycling in Prague or surrounding areas? Or maybe anyone who has been thinking about IVF with any of these clinics. 

My husband and I deal with male infertility (obstructive azoospermia) so he will have to have a TESE to retrieve sperm. Some of my questions are..

Do stim protocols change based on age? Or more of the situation that is being treated? Such a PCOS, Endo, Male Infert, Low Ovarian Reserve, ECT.

As of right now I don't have any issues and was wondering if someone else similar could share their stim protocol? 

When dealing with the doc about how many embies/blasto to transfer were they strict and only allowed one based on age? Or did you feel like they were open to your request however many that may have been?


 Have a great day.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi, I wish yr dreams come true. Have you visited the international thread? http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=347.0 xx


----------



## WatermelonBelly (May 18, 2017)

The protocol gets decided based on your circumstances: age, antral follicle count, FSH etc. 

In terms of transfers, you should do your best to avoid a multiple pregnancy as it can be dangerous to the mother and the babies. For that reason, it's best to stick to a single embryo transfer. The only exception could be, say, the cycle not going very well and having only 2 poorly looking embryos by day 3. In such circumstances, the doctor could choose to transfer two are the chance of them both being successful would be tiny.


----------



## Opossum (Oct 8, 2015)

im 28 and planning to cycle in Czech... need to get a new SA and waiting on my AMH bloods so im probably going to miss this cycle (due to start now) and will hopefully start end of Sept

Clinics usually only do 2 embryo transfers unless your older/have failed cycles etc... then they might do 3 

its usually 3 day fresh transfer as they want to reduce the time your in the country or traveling for (its already approx. 21 days without waiting longer)

there a low risk of multiple its only about 6.9% for my protocol but even if it is we have a lot of multiple in my family and theres no higher risk we have seen first hand than all the single pregnancies in the family


----------

